# ThomCSounds - Checking Out : Speakers by AudioThing



## ThomCSounds (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Here's my review of the recently released Speakers by Audiothing. Speakers emulates a wide range of microphones and speakers using convolution. In the video, you'll hear the plugin on drums, keys, strings, guitars, vocals and on a big band track.




To purchase Speakers by Audiothing (40% off at Plugin Boutique for a limited time) : https://www.pluginboutique.com/products/6487/?a_aid=5e6ef673811a3 

I hope you'll like it!

If you'd like to support me, feel free to add my album to your Spotify Playlists



Thanks everyone!


----------



## CGR (Jun 19, 2020)

Excellent walkthrough/demo with "real world" examples and comparisons. Love the intro too!
Thanks for posting Thom.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 19, 2020)

CGR said:


> Excellent walkthrough/demo with "real world" examples and comparisons. Love the intro too!
> Thanks for posting Thom.



Thanks a lot! Haha yes, I experimented a bit with the intro  I'm really glad you like the examples and the walkthrough!


----------



## CGR (Jun 19, 2020)

The effect on the tone of the strings is fantastic.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Jun 19, 2020)

CGR said:


> The effect on the tone of the strings is fantastic.



Yes! I like that "vintage" tone a lot, I'm sure it'd be possible to score vintage horror soundtracks with this thing. I need to experiment more with it


----------



## PeterN (Aug 28, 2020)

Great plugin, I was using Vinyl by Ozone (its Ozone right?) prior, but this one is a completely different toy. You can go back to the 1940's sound of loudspeakers warning of french air attacks in Hanoi. Or to the Gulag archipelago when the loud speakers shout in early morning its time to eat porridge. Or why not the radio broadcast in 1960 playing The House of the Rising Sun. 

Cheers for this one.


----------



## ThomCSounds (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks a lot for this great comment @PeterN I've been using it more and more in my productions, the ease of use and the options get me quick and creative results. I really love it!  

And you can definitely set different inspiring contexts with this thing, it could actually be super useful for sound design and film scoring.


----------

